# Help with designing a road course



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok guys, I'm not going soft, but I watched the Bush race today (and I'll watch the cup race tomorrow) from "the Glen" and I'm thinking about a road course in the garage since the local races have a nice tri oval and will soon have a replica of Pocono to satisfy my super speedway urges. Do any of you guys that have more experience than me in designing tracks, think a reasonable HO 4 lane model of the Infineon track could be built in a 5x9? If not. what if I expanded it to a 5x12? Here's a link to the shape of the speedway:

http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/spr/index.html

I know it's not the most exciting track (alot of the ones I've seen here and other places are better), but it might be cool to model a real track. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks in advance for any help as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's one I designed with Tomy track to fit on a 5 x 12 table. It's the Indy F1 road course. The oval can be built with 15 & 18" turns and by swapping out some pieces and redirecting into the infield, you can run on this circuit.

'Doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks to both of you for the help! I'll continue to fiddle with things as well and I'm sure We'll come up with something.


----------

